# Pheasants 2011..... Kansas anyone ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Alright gang.... with the yearly end of "most" of what we call upland **Sob** **Sob** I guess we can look forward to shootig clays and fishing and Blah Blah Blah.

Well damnit it's not to early to start thinking of Pheasant 2011 !!

Well the last couple years I have tried to drum up a group to hit Kansas for ringnecks, with limited to no interest, although several members I have never seen on before "or since" sent me some messages. I am not talking about a large group maybe 4 or 5 guys, now I think if we start talking now we can get things rolling. Now I have never hunted Pheasants outside of Utah, so just thinking about it makes me short of breath and starts me shaking. Now for those of you with Kansas experience, even if you dont want to go with me or have me tag along " although I cant think of why, I usually take a shower once a week  "
Please feel free to send me all the information that you may have gathered :shock:  
Send me pm's..... Let do this, hell we can get t-shirts made, maybe comemorative coasters!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What, you didn't go this year? :? WTF dude! Just get a guy that wants to split the gas and hotel bill with you and GO!!! I went. I always do. I've got my friends that I hunt with and my spots I go to. Spots and friends that have taken years to find... Start your own trend and see where it goes. I've given Kansas bird hunting advice on here so many times my head hurts. But I'll touch on the finer points once again JUST for you.  

1. Have a well trained dog. or two, or three...
2. Not all of KS has birds in it. If it doesn't SCREAM pheasant, don't even stop the truck. You'll see what I mean...
3. Every year the places that have the most birds change. Do your research before you go!
4. Hunt quiet and slow. If you can't shut your pie hole you wont kill many birds.
5. Choose your hunting partners with care. They need to have trained, quiet dogs and a zipper on their mouths. They also need to be as faithful as your wife. Nothing worse than a blabber mouth.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Tex !
The advice you had given last year when I was asking was one of the more valuble pieces of info I recieved, strangely enough, it is very close to the same info you gave this time  

I did hunt Utah but didnt make it to anwhere that pheasants have been seen more often then Bigfoot.

Unfortunately, for the few who contacted me and were serious about going, it came down to moola, that is why I am starting early this year to get a few guys.

By the way Tex... ya lookin for any other "friends" I know how to shut up !! ask my wife, I havent spoken to her since 95 :shock:  :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll have to pre-qualify you first. 8) Come over with your dog(s) and we'll see.

Also, If you're married I'll need a complete signed release contract that allows you to go hunting for 8 days in a row without any flack. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm going to do a Kansas or Dakotas trip this year one way or another. Would love to join some guys.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Depending on the price I might be in. I used to go to South Dakota every year, and boy do I miss those trips.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you half to ask about the price... You can't afford it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you half to ask about the price... You can't afford it.


No offense intended Tex, but that is one of the most unintelligent phrases in the English Language. So, if a car salesman says that, you just sign right up so as to not have a scar to your pride? Seriously, it just makes me laugh as the question is perfectly logical and certainly is something that needs to be asked upfront rather than having people backing out last minute as the poster stated was the original problem last year. I would dare guess that your gas would be $800 total divided by the number of participants, hotel for 8 days would likely be $100/night divided by two assuming double occupancy, food would likely be $20-$100/day totally depending on where and how... +license and the rest of the stuff would be stuff you already have, right? I know huntingbuddy is loaded, he drives a Corolla, he can easily afford it!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I know huntingbuddy is loaded, he drives a Corolla, he can easily afford it!


Due to the price of fuel per gallon anybody driving a Corolla these days is loaded. I bought a P.O.S. Honda Civic to commute to and from work everyday and I leave the truck in the garage. I told my wife since I'm saving all this money I can take a trip to Canada to hunt watefowl this fall. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > If you half to ask about the price... You can't afford it.
> ...


None taken...

See, there you go. You just answered his question. Anyone with enough sense would do the math on a trip like that and know weather or not they could afford it. That's why asking is a moot point. You can either afford it or you can't. But lets face it, what they're REALLY asking is how much money they are going to have to launder and keep secret from their overbearing fusspot wives... :O•-: And that's IF their wives LET them go in the first place. I've been doing this for 25 years and the wife is ALWAYS the deal killer.  Just sayin...


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I know huntingbuddy is loaded, he drives a Corolla, he can easily afford it!


Its true, I got a 30 mile plus commute to work and it has been a life saver on gas, it also helps I only work 4 days a week. Now if I could just sell that truck  We can go to Kansas in my corolla :mrgreen: In all seriousness I am interested, I would just like to know a rough cost and then see if I can afford to go.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> None taken...
> 
> See, there you go. You just answered his question. Anyone with enough sense would do the math on a trip like that and know weather or not they could afford it. That's why asking is a moot point. You can either afford it or you can't. But lets face it, what they're REALLY asking is how much money they are going to have to launder and keep secret from their overbearing fusspot wives... :O•-: And that's IF their wives LET them go in the first place. I've been doing this for 25 years and the wife is ALWAYS the deal killer.  Just sayin...


Well, that makes more sense and I think I found the number one source of bitterness on the forum. :mrgreen: I agree with you on some of these "men" and relations they get in with a girl who acts like she is 12. Perfectly fine for them to take their weekends with the girls and spend into oblivion, but since hunting only helps the males it is outlawed. I have a friend who is kind of like that where he has to sit home and watch the baby so wifey poo can sleep since she was up for an hour at night with the baby....what about the 8 hours he just put in and the 3 hours in which the baby was already napping today? I just have to shake my head rather than say anything since the real problem is not really curable in the fact that he made a bad choice in an immature very selfish partner. Some of the better relationship advice I have heard is that your role is to make your partner happy. Man, what a difference that attitude makes, she is happy to see me happy and vice versa, just plan out what you want to do separately and together and respect the other person's time....on the other hand I chose a great one, okay I am done. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > None taken...
> ...


i totally agree my brother in law is like that he works graveyards comes home at 8 in the morning and she sleeps all day and makes him take care of the kids and clean the house while she is having her "day off" and he cant get out and hunt anymore either because of her


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I know huntingbuddy is loaded, he drives a Corolla, he can easily afford it!
> ...


Well, if you find a guy to split the gas, hotel, and eat out of a cooler for the most part, you can do the whole trip out and back, five days of hunting, 2200 miles of driving, hotels, food tags, gas, shells, t-shirt for the kids, for about $500-$800 depending on where you go and how much hotels are. I've stayed at friends houses and had them cook for me and gone for as cheap as $300. On the flip side, I stayed in a not-so-cheap hotel, eaten restaurant food every day, and paid to get on land and spent a grand. So, to be safe, on the light side with 3-5 days of hunting, and cheap hotels and food, $500. On the heavy side, $1000. Still pretty cheap trip in my book. Some guys spend that on Mountain Dew and Copenhagen in a year... Some guys wives spend that in shoes in a year... "Affording" a trip like this is all relative. If you're a broke dick newly wed student that can barely afford to buy diapers and formula, you probably should wait till Jr gets into school first. If you're a dummy that has money but just no sense, you don't deserve to go anyway. Go buy another cold pack and a carton of smokes...


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


Those women sound like my ex. Especially the whole get off graves and watch the kids till noon while the wifey sleeps in from being up on the internet half the night. I have hunted and fished MORE in the year i have been divorced, then i have the 5 years i was married. I am hoping to go on a super trip like this next year if not this year. Thanks for the tips and advice guys.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > None taken...
> ...


What now we are giving marriage advice. I am not even married yet heck I don't even have a girlfriend. I just have a lot of school to pay for.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"When I look back on all the *CRAP* I learned in high school, it's a wonder I can think at all."

"Although my lack of education hasn't hurt me none, I can read the writing on the wall."

8) :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I is gradeeated so I dont have to write on the wall I can use the stall door :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Well I is gradeeated so I dont have to write on the wall I can use the stall door :lol:


 8) :mrgreen: Love it...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well as it stands... I have only recieved 1 person interested 

And thats good enough for me, but someone who has actually been to Kansas and hunted would be a definate plus ! :O•-:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be heading to Kansas at least twice next season. Depending on when Y'all are planning on going I might be game. I will be coming from Texas and won't be able to help with gas. I did 3 days last year for around $300 which incuded mostly gas and liscence. 

Let me know what areas you are thinking of trying (North West, East, Central, not looking for your spots) as that would most likely be the limiting factory for me. 

I saw a ton of birds last year but did not have a great time. The people I went with did not have well behaved dogs and they hunted their dogs like flushers and did not appriciate my dog getting out of formation as she worked birds. To me last year was an education and I hope this year will be more of an opportunity to work the dog and have fun. 

Lots of places to run a dog and find birds.

Good Luck


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

No big deal about the gas thing, would be good to meet up and shoot some birds. Since I have never gone there are no spots to steal....PM with Where and when you were thinking. Gumbo has expressed a strong interest also so I think we have a good group so far !! and hell I am as good as 2 normal guys so we have that goin for us  :roll:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

guner said:


> hell I am as good as 2 normal guys so we have that goin for us  :roll:


Too bad fish and game won't let you shoot two limits :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

You meen they dont :shock:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Tex... Sent ya PM. Would be great to hook up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You did???


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol... Sorry TEX gotta be clear.... This time I meant Texscala


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think TexO makes some great points on wives and hunting companions. I hate it when we are 5 hours into a drive and some guy's wife starts calling, asking when he will be home.....

As for Kansas, it is tough to drive 13 hours and only get to hunt 10 minutes to 2 hours a day. Pheasants are my favorite game to hunt, but I have shot my 4 bird limit in 5 shots, less than 10 minutes in. That is a long drive for some of us who can shoot.  Have you ever had 200-300 WILD birds come up in front of you within 5 minutes? Last year we hit one weed patch and no one shot a shell in fear of dumping hens within the shot pattern. We make a pheasant/deer/quail/prairie chicken hunt out of it when we go back. My dog passed so now I am a leach. Even without a dog a guy can do well, just not as fun and you'll loose a few winged-runners. Nothing like wild roosters getting to the air.....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Funny thing is... I think if I saw that many birds at one time all I would be able to do is sit and stare and change my underwear after !  

A couple years ago here in Utah, I had 4 rosters and a hen bust outa a clump of grass I thought couldnt have hid an Easter egg. That was the single biggest flush I have had in my life :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Try having so many pheasants come up in front of you that it makes the sun go dark, its amazing.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Believe me, its been a dream of mine all my life !
To me the Pheasant is and always will be my idea of THE upland game.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So to bring life back to this old post...  

Those of you with experience in Kansas.... I have thought that Northern Kansas seems like it would be the better area from what I have been told/read I read that 2010 was the best year for broods in the NW area EVER recorded... is this true or no ?
Also is there a city town area that may be a good base area ? please shoot a PM

Also I realize that until counts are released wont know specifics for awhile
but as always thanks in advance....... Kansas or death 2011 !! :shock:


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL. Still serious about coming, unless fuel get any higher.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

You were still on the "Togo" list Man -8/- *()* ......what have you heard from Marion, is he a probable ?


----------

